# 4000 et des brouettes pour Missrapunzel !



## hunternet

Félicitations / congratulations !!

Tes posts étant idéalement répartis entre demandes d'essais de traduction et demandes d'essais de traduction , je ne puis que te féliciter d'atteindre ces 4000 posts qui te placent au firmament, que dis-je au hall of  fame (j'ai bien essayé de traduire mais...) des posteurs fous du forum WR !

Je te souhaite de continuer dans cette voie, de ne pas essayer de me dépasser sinon ca va m'énerver, et de nous gratifier encore et encore de tes conseils et traductions distillées à bon escient !

Encore toutes mes félicitations pour ce cap fraichement atteint, n'oublie pas de me remercier d'avoir ouvert ce fil...heu, je n'oublie pas de te remercier de répondre à ce fil, et à très vite au détour d'un fil !


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci hunternet!! Haha, tu me taquines, comme d'habitude  
I beg to disagree...... je ne fais pas _que_ des demandes d'essais, parfois je donne des réponses et quelquefois même j'ouvre des fils. 

Merci encore pour les fils que tu ouvres pour moi.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bravo pour ce 4° cap franchi avec brio


----------



## Suehil

Congratulations!  Keep 'em coming


----------



## cropje_jnr

Félicitations missrapunzel, je suis hyper content de te revoir sur ces forums depuis quelques jours, même s'il me semble qu'on te voit un peu moins souvent ces derniers temps...

Bravo, et à la prochaine !


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci DearPrudence, merci Suehil, merci cropje!!

Je suis toujours très contente de vous voir dans les mêmes fils que moi et d'ailleurs pas seulement dans les Congrats Pages!!  à très bientôt.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

T'as franchi un cap ou une péninsule ? 
Je te croise plus très souvent, mais je crois pas que ce soit de ta faute, c'est plutôt de la mienne. 
Bravo pour les brouettes  ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci Karine!! Et j'adore ton image! J'ai failli en tomber de ma chaise de rire... 
Bé oui, moi aussi je trouve qu'on se voit moins et d'ailleurs ça ne va pas du tout. Donc je te dis à très vite dans le forum. 
Bisettes parisiennes.


----------



## marcolo

Félicitations Missrapunzel, j'espère que tu as l'occasion d'épater tes collègues avec ton anglais parfait. Sinon, je plaide coupable comme Karine, parce que c'est aussi ma faute si tu me vois moins souvent sur les posts.

Depuis que je suis de retour en France, je ne parle quasiment plus anglais, je le travaille pas beaucoup non plus, "shame on me"... Alors qu'aux US, en comparaison, je travaillais nuit et jour, sans répit, comme quoi la motivation on l'a ou on ne l'a pas !

En tout cas, tu as toujours la pêche, et parfois ça fait juste plaisir de voir ça.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci marcolo! ça va, mes collègues sont bon public. 
Bon retour et bonne installation à Paris.... et à très bientôt sur le forum aussi.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

FÉLICITATIONS pour ...umm en fait... MERCI pour ces 4000 posts bien utiles dans lesquels tu ne cesses de nous aider et pour cela nous te sommes tous reconnaissants. 
Je n'oublierai jamais l'aide que tu m'as offerte, et je suis certaine que c'est le cas chez beaucoup beaucoup d'autres.

4000 bisous chère Missrapunzel 
Cristy


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci beaucoup Cristina!!! ça me touche beaucoup...


----------



## Topsie

Congratulations!
Now you can let down your hair! (j'imagine qu'on te l'a déjà sorti plus d'une fois, mais je n'ai pas pu résister!)


----------



## Missrapunzel

Merci Topsie!! à très bientôt au détour d'un fil!!


----------



## Punky Zoé

De belles brouettes maintenant ! 

Bravo Miss (5000 avant quand ?)


----------



## Missrapunzel

Ah, merci Punky Zoé!! Désolée je viens de voir ton post, j'ai un train de retard!


----------

